# Interesting thread about reamers expanded



## Charley Davidson (Aug 7, 2012)

The thread about reamers was obviously very interesting & educational, with that in mind I think it would be nice to have a section that 1 tool is explained in depth so we can use them properly & know if we really have a use for them. There are tons of simple tools I own/used that I really don't know either how to use properly or their capabilities/limitations.  I think there are others in the same boat who may be too embarrassed to ask how to use a simple tool.

What say ye?


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 7, 2012)

Interesting idea, Charley. Fraught with opportunities for people to get crossways, but I can see the usefulness. I guess I, for one, sort of take it for granted how to use tools, but I can definitely see where it could help many people. Not that I know everything about every tool, but I'm sure I know things I could pass along to newcomers to the trade. 

We'll have to keep it under control, like pick a tool and not start another until it has been exhaustively covered. But then, I'm open to ideas and suggestions.


----------



## jgedde (Aug 7, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea!

John


----------



## 12bolts (Aug 7, 2012)

jgedde said:


> Sounds like a great idea!



Plus 1

Cheers Phil


----------



## nolo (Aug 7, 2012)

+1
As a total novice this is very interesting to me.  When I see Mr Pete (aka Tubalcain) on youtube demonstrate how he uses a reamer, for me, that's the way I should do it since he has some sense of authority (in my mind).  I don't know enough to see what he could be doing wrong or better another way.  froneck alluded to this in one of his posts.  
Maybe a demonstration too 

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Philco (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm with Charley, there's a lot to learn & most  of the time I'm to embarresed to ask so I find myself turning to the Internet , goggleing the related topic trying to learn & like Nolo mentioned if I don't know anything about the subject then I don't know if the " expert" on the Internet is teaching the correct way or not. We all know that bad habits are hard to break. I've enjoyed the Tubilcain videos & the turn wright machine shop videos &others on the net. The Machine Shop  Trade Secrets book by Mr James Harvey was one of my favorite books for learning in the beginning when I got started with the hobby in fact I still find myself picking up the book & getting information on different topics. Most of the stuff that I make for myself or friends & family will never have to be closer than 3 zeros but it would be wise to learn from the guy that has made his living consistently holding tolerences from 3 to 4 zeros.
I think Charley's got a great idea & I think there's enough talented & experienced machinist that could help &would help.
Let's here what you have to say?      
Phil


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 9, 2012)

OK....so someone pick a tool and let's see how this goes. Suggest something fairly basic, something that isn't available with a million variations, like carbide Inserts, or end mills. We can get to those eventually, but I think something simpler to start with.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 9, 2012)

OK, go really basic. The care and feeding of the common SCREWDRIVER aka, prybar, punch, chisle etc. Have at it kids. 

 "Billy G"


----------



## Philco (Aug 9, 2012)

Tony Wells said:


> OK....so someone pick a tool and let's see how this goes. Suggest something fairly basic, something that isn't available with a million variations, like carbide Inserts, or end mills. We can get to those eventually, but I think something simpler to start with.



Thanks Tony, I'll start with a simple tool. The 60 degree thread set up tool thats referred to as the fish tail. I've used the tool to set up my lathe bit to cut threads. I have successfully cut threads on the lathe & have compared my cut threads to some " professional" cut threads & could not see any difference in the two sets of threads, however the "professional" could tell what the three different size female 60 degree vees are for, why it has one  60 degree male vee, what the number chart on the tool means & how to use the tool properly to get the most bennefit out of the tool.
BTW Tony I've always enjoyed reading your answers & comments to the different post in the past. You've always given a professional opinion on different subjects in the past without coming on as being the "authority " on the subject. This is an attribute that I admire & respect & I'm sure others do too. With this being said let "fish tail 101" begin. Any teachers available to start the class session ?
Phil


----------



## Philco (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry Mr Billy G,by the time  I read Tonys reply & got my post typed & sent, you had already posted. Wasn't trying to be disrespectful just a slow typer.
Phil


----------



## Metalmann (Aug 9, 2012)

Philco said:


> Thanks Tony, I'll start with a simple tool. The 60 degree thread set up tool thats referred to as the fish tail. I've used the tool to set up my lathe bit to cut threads. I have successfully cut threads on the lathe & have compared my cut threads to some " professional" cut threads & could not see any difference in the two sets of threads, however the "professional" could tell what the three different size female 60 degree vees are for, why it has one  60 degree male vee, what the number chart on the tool means & how to use the tool properly to get the most bennefit out of the tool.
> BTW Tony I've always enjoyed reading your answers & comments to the different post in the past. You've always given a professional opinion on different subjects in the past without coming on as being the "authority " on the subject. This is an attribute that I admire & respect & I'm sure others do too. With this being said let "fish tail 101" begin. Any teachers available to start the class session ?
> Phil





First thing I would warn people about was, don't buy a cheapo thread gauge, or "fishmouth". Here's a good one that will last for years:

http://www.amazon.com/Starrett-C391-Degree-Center-Gage/dp/B0002CSBN4/ref=pd_sbs_indust_8

I still have one I bought in the 50s, and taken good care of.
The explanation of the different sized Vs...is something I could show you in person in about 2 minutes.

For me though, it takes too damn long to type out a full description of it's many uses.:whistle:

I'm sure someone will be able to type it all out.


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 9, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> OK, go really basic. The care and feeding of the common SCREWDRIVER aka, prybar, punch, chisle etc. Have at it kids.
> 
> "Billy G"



I like the kind of screw errr punch with the clear yellow handles.  When ya beat the crap outta them with the hammer (Crescent wrench) they make the cutest little shards that just go everywhere.  giggle giggle, that ones fer you Bill.  Have a great day.
Bob


----------



## churchjw (Aug 9, 2012)

Froneck said:


> I've drilled out the handles on my snap-on screw drivers and filled them with Black power. Inserted a primer and waiting for the next guy to use my screw drivers as a chisle              :nono:
> 
> Frank




Frank,

That would be a great project to post.  :lmao:  I think most of us could use one of them around the shop for "guest".

Jeff


----------



## 7HC (Aug 9, 2012)

Metalmann said:


> First thing I would warn people about was, don't buy a cheapo thread gauge, or "fishmouth". Here's a good one that will last for years:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Starrett-C391-Degree-Center-Gage/dp/B0002CSBN4/ref=pd_sbs_indust_8
> 
> ...



I know how to use it for setting the bit at 90 degrees to the work, but that's it.
I'd certainly like to know the answers to the previous questions asked by Phil.
Does anyone have a link to a good explanation?

M


----------



## Charley Davidson (Aug 9, 2012)

May I suggest we start a new thread for each tool with a very clear tittle so it's easily searchable & just use this thread to maybe suggest any new topics or ideas.

I vote for Phil's idea of the "Fish Tale"


----------



## 7HC (Aug 9, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> May I suggest we start a new thread for each tool with a very clear tittle so it's easily searchable & just use this thread to maybe suggest any new topics or ideas.
> 
> I vote for Phil's idea of the "Fish Tale"



I agree. I'll start one using Phil's original post with the title "The Fish Tail 60 Degree Thread Gauge", and put it in the  'General Machining Questions and Answers' forum.

Maybe Tony could move it if that's the wrong place.


----------



## nolo (Aug 10, 2012)

froneck: thanks for the thoughtful reply.   I guess it's good that even after watching Mr Pete's videos I don't think I'm an expert.  One of the reasons that machining interests me as a hobby is because of the never ending learning curve.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Feb 1, 2016)

nolo said:


> froneck: thanks for the thoughtful reply.   I guess it's good that even after watching Mr Pete's videos I don't think I'm an expert.  One of the reasons that machining interests me as a hobby is because of the never ending learning curve.


Just riffing on this subject........even sharpening
screwdrivers can be a challenge-- there are precise standards for screw slots and
the drivers to fit them..........BLJHB.


----------

